# الكتاب المفيد



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

In this book (LES PRINCIPES DE LA TRADUCTION PEDAGOGIQUE [Francais-Arabe] page 19) I saw this passage:




> فعل الكينونة (1e verbe etre)
> لا يستعمل فعل الكينونة فى اللغة العربية كرابط لقولنا:
> Le livre est utile    الكتاب المفيد​وهنا نجد صعوبة عندما نترجم من اللغة العربية إلى الفرنسية وذلك لأنه يتحتم علينا اتباع التركيب القواعدي الفرنسي المتكون من فاعل + فعل + تكملة
> S. + V. + C.​



The sentence "الكتاب المفيد" has been translated into French by "le livre est utile" ("the book is useful") but it seems strange to me because for me the word "المفيد" is an adjective (na'at) of the word "الكتاب" (so "الكتاب المفيد" would not be a sentence).

I would translate "le livre est utile" ("the book is useful") by "الكتاب مفيد", in this case the word "مفيد" would be an attribute / predicate (khabar) and "الكتاب" would be subject (mubtada ') of the nominal sentence.

What do you think ?

Merci.


----------



## I.K.S.

Yes, you are right; "le livre est utile" is an appropriate example being in agreement with the context and the lesson given by the writer, the mistake lies in the original sentence that should've been "الكتاب مفيد" as you said.


----------



## Sun-Shine

I agree with you that the translation is wrong and this is a mistake, it should be الكتاب مفيد.

I want to add one more thing:
 الكتاب المفيد could be a complete sentence and المفيد could be خبر (khabar) (in a specific cases) but this depends on the context.


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> الكتاب المفيد could be a complete sentence and المفيد could be خبر (khabar) (in a specific cases) but this depends on the context.


----------



## Sun-Shine

@elroy
Yes, is some cases as:
If you ask someone which kind of books do you like?
He replies: الكتاب المفيد
الكتاب: مبتدأ
المفيد : خبر
 هذا يعتمد على سياق الكلام


----------



## elroy

No, in that case المفيد نعت وليس خبرًا.


----------



## Sun-Shine

No, it will be خبر 
Which book?
(المفيد (خبر
لأنه أخبر عن المبتدأ


----------



## elroy

Nope.

أي نوع من الكتب تحب؟

(أحب) الكتابَ المفيدَ
أو
الكتابُ المفيدُ (هو ما أحب)

في الجملة الأولى الكتاب مفعول به والمفيد نعت.
في الجملة الثانية الكتاب مبتدأ والمفيد نعت.​


----------



## Sun-Shine

لأنك أضفت تكملة للجملة
إذا قلت فقط الكتاب المفيد فإعراب المفيد هو خبر
أي كتاب تفضل؟
الكتاب المفيد
مبتدأ وخبره والجملة تامة ويمكن الإكتفاء بهاتين الكلمتين​


----------



## elroy

ليس كذلك.  الكتاب المفيد ليست جملة مفيدة بحد ذاتها، بل هنا تم إسقاط جزء من الجملة، كذلك عندما أسألك "ما اسمك؟" وتقولين "سعاد" فالمقصود "اسمي سعاد" وإذا سألتك "إلى أين أنت ذاهبة؟" وقلت "إلى السوق" فالمقصود "أنا ذاهبة إلى السوق" وهكذا. 

لو كان المفيد هنا خبرًا لكان المعنى "الكتاب هو المفيد" وهذا ليس المعنى المقصود. ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

أنا متأكدة من أن المفيد خبر،  في هذه الحالة وليس في كل المواضع
:مثال آخر في سورة الإخلاص
"اللَّـهُ الصَّمَدُ"
الصمد هنا خبر وليس نعت​


----------



## elroy

نعم، في هذه الجملة الصمد فعلاً خبر، فالمعنى الله هو الصمد، ولكن في الجملة الأخرى المفيد ليس خبرًا، وأنا متأكد من ذلك مئة بالمئة، وقد شرحت لك الأسباب، وبإمكانك استشارة أحد خبراء النحو إن أردت. ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

لقد استشرت أحدهم وكانت الإجابة
المفيد (هنا) : خبر
​


----------



## elroy

وهل قدّم تعليلاً؟​


----------



## Sun-Shine

لقد سألت ولكن بجملة أخرى لكنها مشابهة
كان سؤالي "الرجل الطويل" هل يمكن إعراب الطويل خبرًا وليس نعتًا
:فكانت الإجابة
 إذا كان المعنى تامًا فالطويل خبر. كأن تكون الجملة جوابًا لسؤال ، أي الرجال تقصدين ؟

أما إذا كنت تقصدين الإخبار عن الرجل الطويل فالطويل نعت ، مثل : الرجل الطويل مهذب​


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> إذا كان المعنى تامًا


ولكن المعنى ليس تامًا!
بإمكانك أن تقولي "الله الصمد" دون الإشارة إلا كلام سابق، والجملة ستكون مفيدة ولها معنى بحد ذاتها.
أما "الكتاب المفيد" فليست جملة مفيدة بحد ذاتها ولا تفيد معنىً كاملاً إلا إذا سبقتها جملة كانت الإشارة إليها، وعلى ذلك يُكمِل المستمع أو القارئ الجملة مستندًا إلى الجملة السابقة.
بكلمات أخرى، إذا كنّا نكتب موضوع إنشاء مثلاً فلنا أن نستهلّ بجملة "الله الصمد" ونضع نقطة خلفها فهي جملة كاملة مفيدة لا تحتاج جملة أخرى تُكمِل معناها. أما الكتاب المفيد أو الرجل الطويل فليسا كذلك، ولا يمكن استخدام أي منهما في مطلع موضوع الإنشاء على أنها جملة مفيدة.
وعليه، فإن المعنى ليس تامًا ولذلك فكلام هذا الخبير نفسه يُثبِت صحة كلامي، أي أنني سأقول له "من كلامك أدينك".  ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

@elroy 

هل إعتراضك على المثال أم في جميع الأحوال؟
أي هل ترى أن الكتاب المفيد لا يمكن إطلاقًا في أي نص أن يتم إعراب كلمة المفيد خبرًا
أم اعتراضك في هذا المثال فقط

و مرة أخرى
إذا سألتني: أي نوع من الكتاب تفضلين؟
فأجبتك: الكتاب المفيد
هذه الجملة لا تحتاج لكلمة أخرى تكمل معناها
وأنا متأكدة من أنك ستفهم ما أفضله بدون إضافة لكلمة أخرى ​


----------



## elroy

عزيزتي صن شاين،
يبدو أنك لا تقرأين بتمعّن، أو بالأحرى تركزّين على ما يُعجبك وتتجاهلين ما يتعارض مع رأيك. 
ليس عندي حجج أخرى، ولعل الأفضل الآن أن ننتظر آراء الآخرين.​


----------



## Sun-Shine

.حسنًا لننتظر آراء الآخرين

 .اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

​


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Thank you all for your participation.



sun_shine 331995 said:


> I want to add one more thing:
> الكتاب المفيد could be a complete sentence and المفيد could be خبر (khabar) (in a specific cases) but this depends on the context.


I know that the predicate can be defined but in this case the meaning would seem strange to me (the book is the useful ???).



sun_shine 331995 said:


> إذا سألتني: أي نوع من الكتاب تفضلين؟
> فأجبتك: الكتاب المفيد
> هذه الجملة لا تحتاج لكلمة أخرى تكمل معناها
> وأنا متأكدة من أنك ستفهم ما أفضله بدون إضافة لكلمة أخرى


An answer is not necessarily a sentence, it can be a single word, a word + adjective or other ... We can understand the answer even if it is not a sentence. Therefore, the fact that we understand the answer does not necessarily mean that this answer is a sentence.

If you translate the answer as if it were a nominal sentence then it will seem strange:

What kind of book do you prefer?
---> *The book is the useful *(sorry my english is bad...).

But if you translate the answer as if it were a phrase (noun + adjective) then you get: "*the useful book*", which seems to me  better.


----------



## Sun-Shine

-OK, called it a sentence maybe inaccurate.
-I think the translation is "The useful book" whether المفيد is an adjective(نعت) or a خبر (I'm not sure about the English version).


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> I know that the predicate can be defined but in this case the meaning would seem strange to me (the book is the useful ???).


 


Ibn Nacer said:


> An answer is not necessarily a sentence, it can be a single word, a word + adjective or other ... We can understand the answer even if it is not a sentence. Therefore, the fact that we understand the answer does not necessarily mean that this answer is a sentence.


 


Ibn Nacer said:


> If you translate the answer as if it were a nominal sentence then it will seem strange:
> 
> What kind of book do you prefer?
> ---> *The book is the useful *(sorry my english is bad...).


 


sun_shine 331995 said:


> -I think the translation is "The useful book" whether المفيد is an adjective(نعت) or a خبر (I'm not sure about the English version).


 Sunshine, if the translation is "the useful book" (which we all agree it is), then it can *only* be an adjective!


----------



## Sun-Shine

English is different from Arabic.

هذا اختلاف في الرأي
And as I said:
اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية
If someone can ask for an answer


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> English is different from Arabic.


 Yes, we know.   That doesn't prove anything. 

My point was that you can't translate it into English as "the useful book" unless it's an adjective in Arabic.


----------



## Abu Talha

I'm thinking المفيد can be a خبر. For example in this exchange:

آلكتاب [هو] المفيد أم الفيديو؟
الكتابُ [هو] المفيدُ

See also this thread:
Today is [date]


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Abu Talha said:


> See also this thread:
> Today is [date]


Thank you for the link.
I also think that the predicate (khabar) and the subject (mubtada') can both be defined (with the article al or not) beside *sun_shine* mentioned the example "الله الصمد" ...


----------



## Qureshpor

Don't we have examples such as:

سلیمٰنُ الملکُ Solomon the King/King Solomon

But also, "Solomon is the king"?

Similarly السلطانُ المریضُ The sick sultan

But also, "The sultan is the sick man"?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Je suis tombé sur cette phrase : الأصلُ في الحالِ والخبرِ والصفةِ الإفرادُ

Je pense que الأصلُ est mubtada' et que الإفرادُ est khabar et les deux sont définis via l'article al.


----------

